# ga16de n qg18de engine mounting same place?



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

is ga16de engine mounting place and qg18de engine mounting place a direct fit or need to montify? M planing to drop in a qg18de to replace the ga16de on my B14.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

isnt worth it man
chimmike will chime in soon im sure


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i don't think the transmission mount is in the same place but the other three are.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

James said:


> i don't think the transmission mount is in the same place but the other three are.


Thanks. At least if m planing to do that, i can save a bit of money.
Do u know any company that will custom conrod n low comp piston 4 qg18de? whats the price range based on us dollar.
Thanks again 4 your fast reply.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I know of many. And they'll be glad to take your 10k US dollars to do it... if you're going to swap the best way is just to get the sr20.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

James said:


> I know of many. And they'll be glad to take your 10k US dollars to do it... if you're going to swap the best way is just to get the sr20.


I'll second that notion. It's not worth the money for another 5-10hp. Either stick with the ga16de and build it up and turbo it or if ya wanna swap in a different motor go with an sr motor. Many to choose from. I'd just either the DET or one of the VE motors

Mitch


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

wasnt there a discussion on this last week? It will be a waste of time and money.


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*swap discussions*

there's a discussion on this EVERY week.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

kdj99 said:


> there's a discussion on this EVERY week.


yeah. just like auto to manual swap, ga16 to sr20 swap, sr20 TB on a ga. 

Mitch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

QG18DE=joke..........I seriously don't understand why someone would even CONSIDER swapping to another base model engine?

It's OBD II, has 4 O2 sensors, and if you sneeze at it the wrong way, the CEL will go off...................................

WHY????


----------

